# Aquatic plants in Boston Area?



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

Help wanted.

I'm traveling to Boston by the second week of March 2011. I would like to purchase some aquatic plant specimens to bring home with me. I managed to get a "green light" to enter aquatic plants into my Country so I intend to take advantage of that.

Any store or hobbyist in the boston area you would recommend?

Thank you

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## john borr (Sep 18, 2010)

Skipton Pet center is in Boston 70 Southampton St. They have nice plants but they don't usually have a big inventory of plants however. If you can get to Framingham, You can check out a a larger store called Tropic Isle Aquarium which is on route 9 in Framingham. Hope this helps, John


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Are you looking for anything special?

I have some new specimens since your last visit.


----------

